# Starbucks-TM Discount?



## redriver2125 (Nov 3, 2020)

Can we use our TM discount at Starbucks? Can we combine that with the RedCard?


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 3, 2020)

If the Starbucks is in Target, yes.  You can also combine it with Target Circle.  If it's a corporate store or in a different store than Target, no.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 3, 2020)

At Target-owned franchises (aka 'Tarbucks') you can use your discount with cash, check, Starbucks card/app, Target OR Starbucks gift cards.


----------



## Sisyphus (Nov 7, 2020)

How do you use the discount on the app?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 7, 2020)

For Starbucks app?
Give the barista your TM# before they total.
Works the same with Target/Starbucks giftcards, too.


----------



## spottymcspot (Nov 7, 2020)

You can also get tarbux with the black merch cards.  
If you have your discount card attached to the target app just have them scan it before paying. If not they can just scan the physical card.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 8, 2020)

Sisyphus said:


> How do you use the discount on the app?


Scan target wallet like normal with or without payment, then pay if needed


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 8, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> If the Starbucks is in Target, yes.  You can also combine it with Target Circle.  If it's a corporate store or in a different store than Target, no.


Wdym?


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 8, 2020)

Starbucks franchisees in stores (ie: groc stores, Barnes & Noble, etc) other than Target or the Starbucks standalone stores.


----------

